# The APR SLA....



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

At APR, part of our design process includes creating rapid prototypes we can physically hold in our hands, install on the cars, and check to make sure nothing interferes with the parts. We first start by modeling the engine bay and underside of the car using a FARO arm, and then our engineers use Pro Engineer to model parts. Before anything is ever cast, we create rapid prototypes with our SLA machine to ensure the design we have will actually fit and not hit anything we may have missed. This is especially important when we don't have direct hands on access to right hand drive vehicles in Australia, the UK and other countries as we can send the parts to our master importers such as APR Australia for installation into vehicles they have on site. 

Once the green light is given, we can send the necessary parts off for tooling and eventually casting into hard parts we sell to you. 

This is a pretty brief explanation of the process, and I've skipped a few steps, but mainly I wanted to show you a few cool photos of the SLA Process. 

Once the design is created, it's sent to the SLA computer which essentially shoots a high powered laser into super expensive SLA liquid. This laser essentially hardens the liquid into the 3d shape we've modeled. In this case, we've modeled a turbo compressor cover. The entire turbocharger, manifold, oil lines, coolant lines, exhaust, intake and outlet hoses are modeled and will go in next. 

Here's the laser in action:









The next morning, out cames the hard part. This design is modeled mainly for external void. Holes were modeled into inner design to easily drain out excess liquid and to make it easy to remove support pieces. 









The final process includes cooking the piece in a UV light chamber. This process basically looks like a small scale tanning bed. 









As more parts are completed, I'll revisit this thread with images.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Cool Technology Arin......


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Very Interesting Technologie.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Very cool! Please keep this thread alive. I'd love to see the end result.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Any guesses?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh, and the turbos ready!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Any guesses?


Turbo Manifold.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Bingo!








:laugh:


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

That's really neat!


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Any software available for the 2011+ TT?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Would like to see a picture of the parts mounted to the engine.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Bingo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I count 5 exhaust ports!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Any updates. ???


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

R5T said:


> Any updates. ???


Ohhh, just a few casting. Development continues! ;-)


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

What about pictures.

* Turbo Elbow. ?
* Intercooler. ?
* Air intake pipe. ?

Or pictures of mounted SLA products on engine. ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

R5T said:


> What about pictures.
> 
> * Turbo Elbow. ?
> * Intercooler. ?
> ...


We are not ready to show all of those parts yet.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Anything new to show, or is it "top Secret" from now on. ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

It's really impressive in person when it's not presented in "teaser" form. :laugh:










We have quick castings coming in any day now.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It's really impressive in person when it's not presented in "teaser" form. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look, that's a picture i want to see in lets say 1280x1024. 
It looks like a 1 into 2 down-pipe.

btw, will stage 3 have a 2nd fuel-rail.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

R5T said:


> Look, that's a picture i want to see in lets say 1280x1024.
> It looks like a 1 into 2 down-pipe.
> 
> btw, will stage 3 have a 2nd fuel-rail.


Stage 3 will not have a second fuel rail.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It's really impressive in person when it's not presented in "teaser" form. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any chance we can get a bigger picture of this.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

One step at a time. When we launch the kit, I'll surely have soem of the big exploded views of the entire kit in Pro-E. My next plan is to get you a photo of the physical parts.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Any progress. ?
Is there something new to show. ?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

R5T said:


> Any progress. ?
> Is there something new to show. ?


Yeah, I think this is what they have to show. Honestly I couldn't blame them if the entire shop is out at Daytona, that's where I'd be!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry, not interesting enough.
It's not the news i'm looking for.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

R5T said:


> Sorry, not interesting enough.
> It's not the news i'm looking for.


Maybe Loba or Revo have some news.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

APR is the only one that's developing a decent turbo kit for the TT RS.
Hybrid turbo's are a waste of money.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Maybe Loba or Revo have some news.


LOL

:laugh:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> LOL
> 
> :laugh:




Hey Arin, are you guys working on an intake too? I've seen one vid of a TTRS with an aftermarket intake (ITG maybe?) and it sounded outstanding. I'm thinking your cat back, cat delete pipes and a good intake will get me the group-B sounds that I'm after


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

APR works with Carbonio so it will be something made out Carbon Fiber i guess.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Man... this thing is pretty big. It took quite a bit of engineering to make it fit into such as small spot! 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Man... this thing is pretty big. It took quite a bit of engineering to make it fit into such as small spot!
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Very nice piece of engineering.


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice thread. APR should check out what I consider the best Rapid Prototyping machines in the world. All sorts of different material choices and such: www.stratasys.com

You just hit print just like a regular printer, and boom your prototype is being created. One of these babies was scheduled to go to the international space station so they could create replacement parts on the fly! That's how good of prototypes they are.


----------

